# Does this ever go away?



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Does this brain fog feel go away? I feel like I'm in a bubble that needs to be popped. It's so disturbing to be walking around like this for so long. Things just feel and look so damn weird. Like I'm here but not really here. Floating or something. What helps with this? Is Effexor going to help? THIS SUCKS! I feel trapped in my brain.


----------



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm so sorry you feel so terrible still! For me the brain fog went away completely and trapped in head feeling gets better everyday! It does get better I promise, just takes time.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

courtneyk said:


> I'm so sorry you feel so terrible still! For me the brain fog went away completely and trapped in head feeling gets better everyday! It does get better I promise, just takes time.


How long did it take for it to go away? Because it's been 6 months for me


----------



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

The brain fog was one of my first symptoms and it went away in about a month, the trapped in the head feeling started going away around month 4-5. I'm in month 6 now as well. All of our experiences with dpdr will differ but I guarantee you it goes away and I know how awful it can be


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

Sometimes I feel like I just got a bunch of gunk in my head. Other days I feel normal. My DP really seems to be getting better. I've felt a lot more normal the past few days. It's still there, but I'm not too stressed about it.


----------



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

Maddykip said:


> It is so good to hear that your trapped feeling is going away! That gives me hope!
> Did you get existential anxiety at all?


Yes I did! I started getting the existential nonsense like 2 months ago? I really think I wouldn't have developed that symptom if it wasn't for excessive reading on here. I was 4 months in before I got it but it's really lessened now. The only remaining symptoms I have is a general feeling of strangeness, little tiny bit of existential stuff, little cognitive issues here and there and I still just don't feel like me but I can handle this compared to everything else I felt.


----------



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

Grindelwald said:


> Sometimes I feel like I just got a bunch of gunk in my head. Other days I feel normal. My DP really seems to be getting better. I've felt a lot more normal the past few days. It's still there, but I'm not too stressed about it.


That's how I've been feeling as well! Btw I've been meaning to tell you I like your username


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Apparently it goes away for everyone except me and the handful of other poor schmoes who still feel exactly the same as they did years ago. But it doesn't look like anyone can say which group you or anyone else will fall into, unfortunately.


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

it does i promise you it went away for me, I knew it went away because my way of seeing the world or my reflection wasnt the same as when I was dpd . And i didnt felt like I was in a dream anymore


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

Anyone feel like they have it under control most of the time but get fleeting instances of it sometimes?


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Grindelwald said:


> Anyone feel like they have it under control most of the time but get fleeting instances of it sometimes?


Absolutely!

I can relax it most of the time, but there are specific instances that make me question my brain. They happen every so often, but it's enough that I get a bit taken aback from it.


----------

